# Snake bags



## InflatableDalek (Mar 20, 2012)

How do you make a snake bag for a medium-sized snake, or can you just use a normal strong drawstring bag to keep the snake in while you clean its cage?


----------



## Sonnymack (Nov 14, 2011)

Pillow case with tape or band around top :2thumb:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

I use pillow cases for most of my snakes, particularly large of aggressive specimens don't always work well with pillow cases so I use large post office style sacks or even suitcases.

Pillow cases are breathable too, so snakes can stay in them for a considerable amount of time, without suffering from a lack of air.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Pillow case with strong elastic band round the top, or a knot in the top. Although I only do this for travelling -for cleaning out I just use a tub.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Pillowcase or just buy a huge rub for putting them in while you clean out


----------

